# portmaster with pkgng - deinstall package problem



## jerrywang (Jan 1, 2013)

From the handbook 5.5.1, I installed ports-mgmt/pkg and run *pkg2ng*, set up make.conf, and reinstall *portmaster* with pkgng on, it looked perfect. However when I tried to uninstall a package with *portmaster -e*, it would ask me if I wanted to remove ALL LEAF PACKAGE one by one, everytime.




It is FreeBSD 9.1 by the way.

```
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ % uname -a
FreeBSD chuchu 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ % portmaster --version

===>>> Version 3.14 (pkgng patch 1.6)
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ %
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2013)

Use *pkg delete* instead.


----------

